# Question?



## Love to Learn (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi all,

 I've been training for almost a year and a half, i am a purple belt (17 year old girl). i am on my feet at work all day and have 2 questions.

One: for the last few weeks I have been experiencing pain in the achilles area in both legs, is there anything that can be done to help/prevent this?

Two: i trained last night and experienced pain in the tops of my legs, and at work i have noticed a pain in the back of my right knee then the muscle feeling strange. is this nothing to worry about?

I suffer with health anxiety where every little pain i get worries me, i am using a self help guide and hopefully wil start to recover soon, it is also afecting my training as i never used to be worried about taking a strike, but recently since the anxiety started i have been less willing to stand for people while they perform a technique and find myself flinching back from them, even though i have taken many strikes to the stomach/kidneys etc and always been fine.

If anybody has experienced the health worries before also it would be helpful if you could tell me how you dealt with it so i can overcome it as quickly as possible 

Thanks for taking the time to read


----------



## Carol (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Love, 

See a doctor right away to get your injuries checked out.  They may be minor strains that will heal up on their own, but they may also be something worse.   

There are many minor injuries that can grow in to major problems if they aren't treated properly.  You only get one body...honor it and respect it and it will return the favor  

Good luck


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 12, 2008)

Something is causing you sufficient pain, both in and out of class, that it is effecting you daily life.  You need to find out what the problem is.  After a year, you should know the difference between simple soreness and minor overuse and something more.  

It's really hard to understand what's happening through the internet, and no reputable doctor or other health professional would even try absent dire emergency with no other recourse.  You really should consult with a doctor or at least a qualified sports trainer about this in person.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 13, 2008)

It is normal to have concern when you feel not well.

As the others have said see a Doctor.

I don't want to scare you with this but it should be mentioning.

People sometimes ignore symptoms thinking it is nothing when in fact it is something to be concerned about.



> I suffer with health anxiety where every little pain i get worries me, i am using a self help guide and hopefully wil start to recover soon, it is also afecting my training as i never used to be worried about taking a strike, but recently since the anxiety started i have been less willing to stand for people while they perform a technique and find myself flinching back from them


 This is dangerous!! You can not and should not use a self help guide for any mental/emotional disorder. Psychotheraphy has shown good results but you need a qualified Mental healthcare professional to treat it.


----------



## bluemtn (Nov 13, 2008)

I have nothing more to add, but emphasize that it might not be anything, but I'm no doctor, and you should make an appointment to check your concerns out.  It's always best to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 14, 2008)

It is not that unusual to feel some pain in the places you mention for the first few years of training MA due to the body getting used to new ways of moving. You should of course go see a doctor just in case.


----------



## foggymorning162 (Nov 14, 2008)

As everyone else said go see a doctor even if there is nothing "wrong" a doctor can give you case specific exercises and stretches to do, also if you haven't already you should speak with a professional about the injury and health anxiety a self help book is great but it doesn't talk back nor does it know what your specific issues are.


----------



## Love to Learn (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks all,

the pain has now eased in my legs and it turns out i was being over sensitive to normal muscle tension.

the self help guide was on recomendation of the doctor. i need to try harder with reassuring myself when i get a pain say in my head, you hear so many things that create visions of it happening to yourself. i suffer with my sinuses and it causes dizziness, which causes me to worry unnessecarily. i am 17 and when i suffered a panic attack in august the doctor told me many girls my age suffer with it and you normally get over it.

the trouble for me is when i try to tell my parents what is worrying me they keep saying it's nothing or just try to get me to stop talking about it, but they dont understand what it is like, its not just a case of stop thinking about it and it'll be ok, its extremely difficult to deal with and i need to talk about it when i experience the worries but no one will let me. i know it is hypochondriasis i suffer with, and i am over sensitive to normal sensations and its affecting my training and upsetting, my eyes are filling up as a type this lol.

thanks to everyone who posted anyway


----------



## Dr. Mantis (Nov 14, 2008)

"the pain has now eased in my legs and it turns out i was being over sensitive to normal muscle tension."

It is better to be over-sensitive than risk a permanent injury.
I've been doing Kung Fu since I was 15 (now 38).
When I was 19 I injured my knees and ignored it, and kept training. Now I have a permanent injury which slows me down a little bit when I try low stances and keeps me from running long distances on hard surfaces.

"the self help guide was on recomendation of the doctor. "
Western doctors were not able to find anything wrong with my knees even though they were sometimes swelling.
Western doctors don't know everything.
I finally started to get relief when I went to an acupuncture specialist. He was a good one who could determine chi energy from just taking a pulse.

In my opinion, you are not being too sensitive. It is better to be safe than sorry as I have learned. 
Also in my opinion, Western doctors are not always correct.
Also in my opinion, acupuncture doctors are good for many ailments.
Also in my opinoin, try to learn about using chi energy to heal yourself.


----------

